# Industrial Ford 3000 with loader



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

How much will this lift?

Looking at lifting a outdoor wood burner acouple of feet off the ground to back a trailer under it. The wood burner weights in at 2100 pounds, the chain attaches to the top of the wood burner which is about 5 foot high.

Is this a safe lift or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Without knowing the model of FEL, it's hard to say how much it will lift, but lifting 2,100 pounds with the bucket over 7 feet from the ground is at the upper limit of a tractor that size.
It's possible that if you set your chains so that you are lifting with bucket curl rather that the arm cylinders, you might be able to lift it and crib it in stages until it's high enough to back the trailer underneath. I sure wouldn't want to move that load.


----------



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks

The rear tires are loaded but I'm afraid it might be alittle to much weight with the bucket that high, I wouldn't want the bucke to fall into the stove. Looks like I better borrow a bigger loader for this job.


----------



## jhd69 (Jul 22, 2012)

*ford 3000 piston*

sorry posted thread in wrong location


----------



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

Update.

Moved the stove last weekend, the tractor grunted but it had no real problem lifting that much weight. I was alittle surprised how easy it lifted it.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

perfectmachine said:


> User has been removed.
> 
> 
> /[/url]


Listen you low brow thief, if tou want to advertise on someone elses site it a generally accepted practice to pay them. GO AWAY


----------

